# Gift Packaging ideas



## donna75126 (Jun 22, 2012)

I know it is still early for Christmas but I want to get a head start on a craft fair I will be doing.  I need some suggestions on what kind of basket to do that will have one bath bomb, bath salts, body scrub in it. Could use a takeout box or would a small basket do ok?  Or use a lunch type of bag with ribbon run through it?   

Any suggestions

thanks
Donna


----------



## Hazel (Jun 22, 2012)

It's not too early if you're planning on doing craft fairs.  

I don't know what you consider an acceptable cost for packaging. I've seen some nice ideas but it might cost too much. I'm not recommending any of the sites which I have posted links. I'm just using them as examples to show packaging. If you like one of the ideas, you'd want to do some comparison shopping.

I'm not sure about a paper bag because I think it would be better for customers to see your products. Unless your theme is rustic and then you might be able to use printed rope handle bags. Example - Nashville Wraps has beautiful printed Christmas bags and they also sell coordinating tissue paper. On some of the pages, they have videos demonstrating the bags so you get an idea of size and how easy it is to plop something into a bag. You could also tie raffia bows to the handles. You could leave some product out on the tables so people  know what is in the paper bags. 

(BTW, someone once mentioned that bright red Christmas decorations attract people's attention. This is just a suggestion but you might want to consider putting a small tree topped with a bright red bow on your table. If you don't like the idea of a tree, just put something red and festive on your table that people would be able to see easily from a distance. The red draws the eye to it and the festive item makes them think "Oh yeah, Christmas is coming and I need to buy some gifts.)  

I don't know how big of a bag you will need but I think printed cello bags are cute. You'll see some Christmas ones if you scroll down to the bottom. You could use curly ribbon and a bow to tie them closed. They may not be big enough.

I really like the Clear vinyl & Colored Organza Bags on papermart's site. But these might be too expensive. However, I think they'd look elegant and upscale. You could add some decorative paper shreds to the bag to help make them visually more appealing to customers.

I don't know where you could find baskets that would be the right size for what you need to package. Also, I think baskets would be quite a bit more expensive unless you were able to find them from a wholesaler. But be patient because maybe someone else can recommend a basket supplier.

You might want to search on youtube for Christmas packaging ideas. It seems like there is a video for everything there.


----------



## lsg (Jun 22, 2012)

I like baskets with shrink wrap.  You can see the products and they stay in place.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 22, 2012)

Do you know what supplier carries reasonably priced baskets? I've looked at baskets and I thought they'd be too expensive to use for selling.


----------



## donna75126 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hazel,
Thanks for all the ideas and the links.. I was kinda thinking of the cello bags. Maybe one or two baskets with alittle more in it.  
I never thought about a Christmas Tree on the table.. That would be fun.  
If I use essential oils in some of the products I am thinking I should price those alittle higher. 

donna


----------



## lsg (Jun 25, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Do you know what supplier carries reasonably priced baskets? I've looked at baskets and I thought they'd be too expensive to use for selling.


Depending on the size you need, I like the Dollar Tree or Hobby Lobby closeouts.  I got some really cute small plastic baskets for .50 each after Easter one year.  

http://www.dollardays.com/easysearch.aspx?pg=1&q=basket

http://factorydirectcraft.com/catalog/a ... 0&narrow=0

Oriental Trading Co. has some really cute metal baskets by the dozen, but you will have to go through several pages until you find them.

http://tinyurl.com/c6vv5mj


----------



## Hazel (Jun 25, 2012)

*@lsg*

Thanks! I wouldn't have thought of them. 

*@donna75126*

I can't give advice on pricing because I don't sell. However, there are discussions about it in in the different forums in the Business section. I can only tell you what attracts me as a consumer and what I remember other people mentioning about what they've done at shows.

A few baskets with bath products, massage oil, a candle or soy melts and some other items would be nice. Do you make whipped butters? They're simple to make and would make a nice addition. You could also add something like a nylon poof or a loofah mitt if these items wouldn't add too much to the cost. Bath teas aren't hard to do as an extra item. Maybe you could add a nail file/buffer and a foot scrub and pumice stone? Do you make clay masks? That might be something nice to add.

Have you checked Lotioncrafter's Formulary section? There's an easy recipe for making dispersible bath oil.

If you could find an inexpensive source for mugs, you could add a mug and a foil wrapped package of coffee or hot chocolate. I think you can buy specialty coffee/chocolate in grocery stores. I think they're individually bagged and there are several in a box. But don't hold me to this - it's been awhile seen I've looked for fancy coffee.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 26, 2012)

I love Nashville wraps and I also use the dollar store for some of my packaging like kilner jars for bath salts and milk baths.  Another one you can look at is www.papermart.com they have some fabulous stuff as long as you are in the States.  If you are in Canada they ship via a courier and you can expect a fee of around $40 to clear customs even though it doesn't need clearing.

I can tell you that people like to buy gift baskets and gift packages because it just makes their life that much easier at Christmas.

Have fun...


----------



## donna75126 (Jun 29, 2012)

I was thinking of gift baskets with 2 ounce scrubs and bag of bath salts for two baths and maybe two bath bombs.  I know people look for inexpensive little gifts. But I really have no clue for the prices.  The two shows I want to do usually rent their spaces out for 25.00 -50.00.   I have gotten a few little christmas candy dishes at the thrift stores I thought I could use. 

Donna


----------



## Hazel (Jun 29, 2012)

Small gift baskets are a good idea and you could use lsg's suggestion about shrink wrap. I didn't think of candy dishes but that's a good idea, too.


----------



## lsg (Jun 29, 2012)

U. S. Box also has some good prices on clearance items.


----------



## paillo (Jul 8, 2012)

i've had great success shopping for baskets at local thrift stores. have found some great vintage, whimsical, themed and beautiful baskets for practically nothing. this gives me all kinds of leeway in terms of how much i want to put in and charge for each. they've sold really well, and each one is unique


----------



## SkinLover (Jul 29, 2012)

I tend to use cheap, shallow boxes (the sort that look like what perfume sets are sold in) which I buy from el-cheapo $2 shops, and then I line it with some wood 'wool', lay my products on top (usually a couple of handmade soaps, a dry body oil and sugar scrub in a Malibu Tube) and then 'shrink wrap' the entire thing, minus the lid to the box, which I generally use as a second packaging 'box' for products.

Good luck!


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, as paillo wrote, check out your local thrift shops for bags/baskets. You save money and get variety.

Also, if looking for creative packaging, try http://pouchdepotinc.com/
They have a nice assortment of bags, pouches, etc. & ship quickly.


----------



## paillo (Nov 30, 2012)

i've found that http://www.giftsintl-us.com/ has fabulous prices on organza bags, ribbon and all sorts of fun stuff. unless i can't get it there, i buy all my packaging from them.


----------

